# LOOKING FOR LOVE? LOOK NO FURTHER....



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Ok my lovely human beings,

I have decided enough is enough, DP is a bitch. So Ive come up with a plan. Its difficult to find people that understand/that u can connect to "on the outside world" (not saying u can't). But wouldnt it be a help if u could find a fellow DP sufferer to love? There would be mutual understanding, definate respect and you can be eachothers up when the other is down!

So I want to play a game. Tonight Matthew I'm going to be.....CILLA BLACK!

The aim of this light hearted exercise is to match people up....on here! Our very own dating service completely free!!

So if there is anyone u have been chatting to for a while, or that you would like to meet, or that u may be interested in getting to know better, drop me an email - EVERYTHING IS STRICTLY CONFIDENTIAL - If I get a match i will email both parties, and let luuuurve take it's course!

If anyone is up for it drop me an email that way no one will know anything! Dont be shy! You never know love could be just around the corner!

Im going away for a couple of days. I will be back Friday. i expect emails.

I love you all!!

Robyn x


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

LOL, sorry, I can just picture two people walking down the street not giving a shit about each other but really wanting to.

Can you set me up with Darren?

Ciao. :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Darren is a complete tart ,why dont you just ask him yourself.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Well I like you... so drop yourself an e-mail Robsy *Sucks index finger*  . I also like Polly  (Hey babe *Slows dance with ya),,, erm.... Layla is kinda cute but too serious and shy... Spirit is all women and me think she'd eat me all up (I'm tasty  )

So that's me done. :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Spirit is all women and me think she'd eat me all up (I'm tasty


I can reassure thats not going to happen Darren.Ever


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

haha COME ON GUYS!! Serious now. i bet there are peple on here that really do like eachother/want to meet/get to know eachother better.

i think its best darren is excluded from this thread haha.

Ahem David Kozin - take him away!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2008)

.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

i know i bet people are shy, im shy even though it doest seem like it.

If peple like the idea, posts are welcome, but the aim is for people to email me to see if there any potential matches 

do i sound bossy? i think i do. I dont mean to, ha just think this has some potential 

xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Thanks... I tend to like to take things steady 



Spirit said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > Spirit is all women and me think she'd eat me all up (I'm tasty
> ...


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

http://bc.fotosearch.com/bigcomps/APX/A ... P06032.jpg



Robsy said:


> i think its best darren is excluded from this thread haha.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

If you get on the right meds... you shyness totally ends... and so does your fight/flight responce... lol



Robsy said:


> i know i bet people are shy, im shy even though it doest seem like it.
> 
> xxx


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Nah... I'm golden balls in real life sweet cheeks 



Spirit said:


> If this wasnt the internet you would have been be done with sexual harassment by now... :roll:


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> If you get on the right meds... you shyness totally ends... and so does your fight/flight responce... lol


Wrong ,you become less inhabited like when youre drunk and then act like a complete arse and make a fool of yourself.

I dont care about your balls ,really.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2008)

You have a point.... although this is me.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

I look at my hand and see meat... I can not love meat.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2008)

.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Yeh can also be about friendship too, im just trying to get people to meet especially if people happen to live close by! You never know!!!

I just want to meet people that understand, where i dont have to act anymore  I have a bf, but u never know if people meet up ...well....love....could....be...in....the...air i love being cheesy x


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

I'm gettin on with this gal called Kat from the auctions I go too... So i'm really not interested in a relationship, only friendships. She's into games like I am... and I just totally fell for her because of that (It's like a bird liking football! lol) and she's into sky diving'n snow boardin... so she's kewlies... and she has a nice rack as well (always gains ya bonus points ladies). She's also half italian and half irish (meow meow  ).

So it doesn't matter who I meet, whether it be lady or guy friend.

Might be best for me to meet a lad! :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gettin on with this gal called Kat from the auctions I go too... So i'm really not interested in a relationship, only friendships. She's into games like I am... and I just totally fell for her because of that (It's like a bird liking football! lol) and she's into sky diving'n snow boardin... so she's kewlies... and she has a nice rack as well (always gains ya bonus points ladies). She's also half italian and half irish (meow meow  ).
> ...


a rack is her titties lol :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

ohhhh :?


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

Tutt tutt... AntiS... do you have to be so rude??? :roll: :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2008)

I've heard guys using the word before hand... and it reminds me of the word Crack (as in "crack a joke") so me likes it. Bum? Erm... my big bro says "the back door"... lol :mrgreen: heh... made me giggle!


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

You can hook me up with anyone, I really don't care I'd take anyone. Any one want to go on a date with me?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

this sucks 4 me u live in america - but i am looking for a green card at the mo.....suggestions?  haha


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey there we go! come over to cali and I'll show you a good time (well as good as it gets with DP) :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2008)

Good time *wink wink* :mrgreen: Robsy = :shock:


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

haha Kenny

Yeh what can we do thats fun with dp? ha

tell u what teach me how to surf and u have a deal. 

P.s all being well im travelling to america next year, i dont care about dp, i cant wait!!! x


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

you got yourself a deal :wink:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

i just read how that sounded!!!!

omg the "what can we do thats fn part" nothing sexual meant to be implied there haha, just ebing sarcastic as with dp nothing is fun!

argggh digging a deeper hole.

hope kozin doesnt see this, dont want him to get jealous.

haha x


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

well i can think of a lot of fun things :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Wow, that was subtle.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2008)

.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

right.....are you pickin on me :wink:


----------



## Cam (Dec 13, 2006)

YEP!! seems they are Kenny.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2008)

.


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> Wow, that was subtle.


Haha that tickled me - love the sarcasm.

Oh what the hell, why not kenny, i doubt i could resist a surfer anyway hahaha


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes!!!! I have a girl friend!!!! Robsy I lovvveeee you!  8) 8)


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

haha love u too! At least this idea worked for some of us! hahah


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2008)

.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Ya Robsy! You'r own idea worked out to benefit both of us! Now I'm content. 8) Life is good


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

not at all. at least i found love. **sticks tongue out** :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Youre pure dirt Kenny...I allways knew it...all fur coat and no knickers.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

lol knickers?


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

[email protected] kenny not knowing what knickers is

yeh hope u dont mind sharing me with my bf kenny? not sure my bf will see it that way hahaa


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Lookie here Kenny... you can share Robsy with her BF by doin this:










*Bites lip while smirkin and runnin away forever ever!!!*

(For fork which don't understand "always soom!" Im not saying they should cook and eat her OKIES?... if you don't understand... lol... unlucky)


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

Oh you dont know what knickers are.. :lol: ...OK all fur coat and no boxer shorts... 

Holy mother of god jesus christ Darren! you sick fuck........................im a vegetarian,do you have to?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

I already know this sweet cheeks.... just look at the fruit underneath the corpse... lol. "Enjoy" :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2008)

lol .....errmmm yeah thanks.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> I already know this sweet cheeks.... just look at the fruit underneath the corpse... lol. "Enjoy" :mrgreen:


Nice that's 2 matches. Me and Robsy, Darren and Spirit 8)


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

hahahaha, awesome! we can go on group dates.

and that picture is utterly disgusting darren!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Thanks mom! :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

surfingisfun001 said:


> Nice that's 2 matches. Me and Robsy, Darren and Spirit 8)


NO!..do i look impressed? :|


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Ya me Kenny have beer while watching you pair go free style... We'll learn a lot from watchin you two go at it... like how to hit the "spot" and all :mrgreen:


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> Ya me Kenny have beer while watching you pair go free style... We'll learn a lot from watchin you two go at it... like how to hit the "spot" and all :mrgreen:


hahahahhahahahahahhaahhaha :lol:


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Yes if hiting the spot involves my fist and your nose Darren.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Spirit said:


> Yes if hiting the spot involves my fist and your nose Darren.


oh snap!


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Ohhh so lady like Spirit... so lady like... lol. Bring it


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

ooo dems fightin words


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

Guess I would open a door for you... only to shut it after you and walk off =P


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'll have myself a few beers first and then be with Robsy in the back. :wink: Spirit, don't you dare think you can take my girl away. :evil:


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

grrrrrrrowlllll :wink:


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2008)

The one i wouldnt mind meeting hasnt posted in like a year


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

i would love to find love, but id prefer to meet someone in person, not over the internet


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

send them a message jgard! it might still go to his/her email!!!! x


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Jgard10 said:


> The one i wouldnt mind meeting hasnt posted in like a year


Do tell *raises one eyebrow*


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

I just joined a year ago. WOW. It seems like I have been DP'd forever. I can't even remember what it feels like to feel normal. O well I guess thatt's somewhat good because I don't worry about it anymore. I can think of someone though. But I don't want to ruin it if I'm right, Jgrad will have to say for himself.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

Jgard does it start with an S?


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

.


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

Or maybe a ?, ?, ?,?,?,?,? or ??


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

so where is the love robyn? hook me up


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

haha - hot picture peach 

where is the LOOOOVE I have a lot of love to give, so lets go xx


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

we all have lots of love goin around the DP forum lately


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

how bout a lovin orgy


----------



## Guest (Aug 10, 2008)

See this is what it's all about... why oh why aren't more ladies like you "Peachy" lol. Bless ya... you've more chance of me being a gentleman to you now.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

hahahahaha i like the way you think peachy


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

looking for love has turned into looking for an orgy. My god. What have I done.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

You've started the meaning of my life... fook it... lets all fuck each other's brains out (My butt is a no go zone tho :mrgreen: )


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Emulated Puppet}eer said:


> lets all flower* each other's brains out (My butt is a no go zone tho :mrgreen: )


Hm, funny you felt the need to mention that 8)


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

awwww did it hurt off the last time darren?


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> Emulated Puppet}eer said:
> 
> 
> > lets all flower* each other's brains out (My butt is a no go zone tho :mrgreen: )
> ...


I like to express myself... =)


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Robsy said:


> awwww did it hurt off the last time darren?


Yah... she didn't use Vaseline =*(


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

oh how rude of her


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

OMG, I tottaly understand Darren.


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Robsy said:


> oh how rude of her


I know... I can never look a woman in the eyes now a days...


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> OMG, I tottaly understand Darren.


)Hugs man(


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Im on my period... so I need hugs


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Are you sugesting you secretly want to be a women Darren?......................


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

Polly get them fuckin bugs off the screen! lol











































































































































































Nah... however I would like to be able to cup soom brests when ever I want too... so it would be a bonus


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

oh my gosh bugs were doing a synchronized dance on my screen. i thought it was from watching too much olympics.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

Robsy said:


> looking for love has turned into looking for an orgy. My god. What have I done.


hahaha

i'll take a little bitta orgy and a little bitta love.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

count me in but get those effin bugs off the damn screen polly


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

Hey, I was just trying to let you experience what it's like to live in Australia, that's all.


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

Pollyanna 3098 said:


> Hey, I was just trying to let you experience what it's like to live in Australia, that's all.


well couldnt you have just posted a surfboard or a sun?


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

I guess, but the bugs were more realistic.


----------



## Pollyanna 3098 (Dec 12, 2006)

If you click on the Spider you will see Darren as a kid


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

LOL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2008)

I LOVE spiders.















































my house is full of them coz I like them there...their webs are so beautiful.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH :twisted:


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

i'm still lookin for love yo


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

If i may suggest, I think you and Kenny would be a gorgeous couple, you're both so cruisy, easy going , fun and hot. Got my vote, maybe we could do a poll on it and see how many other people think so haha


----------



## SistA HazeL (Aug 10, 2008)

WOOT-WOO!! Kenny and Peach... Yeah i can see that. Lol.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

ahaha ohh robsy. :lol: 
a poll is the only just way. i couldn't date someone my family didn't approve of!


----------



## AntiSocial (Jul 12, 2008)

im loooking for love, but is it looking for me? ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Guest (Sep 25, 2008)

.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

i wouldn't mind taking peachy on a date where we have a few drinks and then go drunken tandem surfing at night during a full moon. heck we might even see lyns flying across on her broomstick!


----------



## Robsy (Dec 3, 2007)

yes!!!! omg date her please xxxx


----------

